# ISO: Feedback on my Plum Pavlova Idea



## crono760 (Mar 23, 2008)

So I'm going to be the cook for a school trip (4th year University, so we're pretty on top of things ).  I was thinking of a dessert to try out.  I have the time to make it, and I can make Pavlovas easily.  Here's the idea:

Individual Pavlova
Turn the egg yolks from the Pav into (thin) custard to top them

Roast some plums that are coated in a syrup made of brown sugar and Disaronno (an almond liqueur, vaguely similar to Amaretto). 

Top the Pavlova with the custard, put one plum on each (the plums will be halved and cored prior to roasting).

How does it sound?  Would Disaronno work?  I intend to try it out before hand of course, but I'd rather not waste some good liqueur if this is a taste no-no, or if there's something better

Mike

ps: all possible cooking equipment will exist, since I'm bringing what I need, so I'm good to go there


----------



## pdswife (Mar 23, 2008)

Good luck and happy cooking!


----------



## Bilby (Mar 25, 2008)

A pav topped with custard and plums?  Yummy!!!  Just as a word of caution, check your religious backgrounds of your group as not all permit alcohol.


----------



## crono760 (Mar 25, 2008)

Good point! I'll check it out with the group.  I imagine I can forgo the disaronno if I make some other kind of syrup, maybe with an Almond extract (non alcoholic )

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## SixSix210 (Mar 25, 2008)

Amaretto and plum?  not for me thanks... I'd go for the Cointreau, or Chambord first...


----------



## archiduc (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Mike,

I suspect that a thin custard will just soak straight into the pavlova. You will need a thicker custard like a Creme Anglaise for which you should be able to find lots of recipes.

I would suggest using whipped cream, thick Greek yogurt or Greek style yogurt or mascarpone which you could mix with a little of the poaching liquid. If you did the last idea, the amount of liquid to add would be just enough to loosen the marcarpone.

A nice filling for Pavlova is whipped heavy cream (not canned) or thick Greek yogurt mixed with lemon curd. Taste and you may need to add a bit of fresh lemon juice if it is too sweet (possible if using heavy cream) and some grated lemon rind and some grated orange rind if your budget will stretch to that.

How many people will you be cooking for? It may be easier in the long run to make Pavlovas which can be sliced into portions. Also, if you have volunteered to be the "chef" you will find it less time consuming than making individual ones. I`m not doubting your competence to make them, just thinking ahead.

* How many will you be cooking for?

* What equipment will you have to hand - mixer, whisk, baking trays etc?

* What will you have by way of oven space and numbers and hobs etc?

* Will you have access to a BBQ so that you could put food in a marinade in the morning and then cook quickly in the evening - or make home-made burgers etc? 

* Will others help you?

* What is the budget?

* Are you cooking all meals or just the evening meal?

* How much time will you have for cooking? You don`t want to be a slave to the tastes and appetites of others!

These points are critical before you finalise your plans.

Hope this helps,
Archiduc


----------



## Bilby (Mar 30, 2008)

If you put the thin custard over the pavlova at the time of serving, you should be fine but don't serve and let sit. That will make it a bit soggy.

We normally just serve pavs with fresh whipped cream here - oh and lots and lots of fruit!


----------



## babetoo (Apr 12, 2008)

i am looking for a recipe to use up some plums. no custard or jam. maybe u can help.


babe


----------



## crono760 (Apr 12, 2008)

something particularly good is to poach the plums in 2:1 sugar to water until the water turns pink (at least, it'll do that if you use black plums).  Remove the plums and boil the syrup down (as though you're making caramel).  Once you are boiling just liquid sugar, return the plums, toss them in the syrup, and serve just like that 

It works really well, just don't give everyone a lot, because it's very sweet 

Mike


----------



## Bilby (Apr 13, 2008)

You can also just stew them Babe and use as a pie filling or a breakfast topping.  They freeze really well when stewed.


----------



## babetoo (Apr 13, 2008)

Bilby said:


> You can also just stew them Babe and use as a pie filling or a breakfast topping. They freeze really well when stewed.


 

good idea on both. thanks

babe


----------

